

Ask HN: Seeking cofunder, funding, and feedback - milkshakes

http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AXauXDEtdabgZHA2cmhkeF8xNTBjNm40dGJndg&#38;hl=en<p>feel free to edit, comment, or downvote me.<p>but i really could use the help
======
rcmorin
where is your contact information on your executive summary?

~~~
milkshakes
narf@milkshakes.org, updated the summary too

thanks for the heads up

